
The origin of the ’80s aesthetic - campuscodi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCI8lPvr6SM
======
aethos
I can't quite put my finger on it, but there is something about this format
that I do not like. I feel like I don't retain anything maybe? Content is
good, but something about the "Vice Documentary" thing...

~~~
mtVessel
It reads like a random collection of facts. There's no narrative to it.

~~~
fuwafuwa
Indeed, it's incomplete. It doesn't discuss digital/CG audiovisuals, popular
genres, fashion, or world events. Memphis is important and worth diving into
but it's only one facet.

